# wpa_supplicant init.d startup error

## ph03

Hi,

I`m having a strange problem starting up wpa_supplicant on my wlan0 device using the net.wlan0 script symlink, I'm having the following error:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: Success

*   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'                                                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

* WARNING: net.wlan0 not under our control, aborting

```

Invoking the program directly works directly:

```
# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext &
```

gives

```
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

Trying to associate with 00:15:0c:30:ef:2b (SSID='WG-Netz' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:15:0c:30:ef:2b

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:15:0c:30:ef:2b [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:15:0c:30:ef:2b completed (auth) [id=2 id_str=]
```

In my /etc/conf.d/net if have the following wireless settings

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

What is this strange error all about?

Bye ph03

----------

## mikegpitt

Did it work before and stop working?  Sometimes I have noticed that wpa_supplicant leaves wpa_ctrl* files in /tmp that need to be manually removed, or you will get an error starting your wireless device.

----------

## ph03

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Did it work before and stop working?  Sometimes I have noticed that wpa_supplicant leaves wpa_ctrl* files in /tmp that need to be manually removed, or you will get an error starting your wireless device.

 

It worked flawless for quite a while before. I do not not exactly if this is the problem, but I think I disabled the DMAR kernel support because my kernel log showed up some strange panics regarding this. I think thereafter the wpa_supplicant problem started.. Can this be possible? I'm yust trying to reactivate it to see what happens...

----------

## mikegpitt

I'm actually not familiar with what DMAR is.  What does this actually enable or disable?  I couldn't find a CONFIG var for it in my kernel .config.

I take it that there are no stray /tmp/wpa_ctrl_* files around?

----------

## ph03

No there aren't no such temporary files...

The DMAR kernel config did also not change anything, as I said, it was only a guess...

Still, what can I do about the strange error

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: Success

??

----------

## mikegpitt

To tell you the truth, I'm a bit clueless here...   It seems odd that net.wlan0 wouldn't work while the command line does.

Are you using the stable baselayout and wpa_supplicant?

----------

## pdw_hu

Oh I had just this one a while ago. I've no idea what triggered it.

I had:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel in my wpa_supplicant.conf. Removed the GROUP part and it worked fine.

----------

## ph03

 *pdw_hu wrote:*   

> Oh I had just this one a while ago. I've no idea what triggered it.
> 
> I had:
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel in my wpa_supplicant.conf. Removed the GROUP part and it worked fine.

 

Nice, had that entry too! Removing it resolved this issue, thank you very much!! ;D

----------

